# painting T1 11 plywood siding



## vstar (Sep 28, 2009)

*does anyone have trick for painting T1-11 siding, I am using Brush for grooves, and roller for the flat face of siding, It is REALLLY a hassle and very time consuming to switch between the 2, I wish there was a roller to cover it all in one move. All suffestions are apriciated. Thanks*


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

spray it on, or brush grooves first, then roll.

DM


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

You can try a pad. I remember painting a house full of T1-11 and tried several types. Ended up with the pad as it seemed to be the best. Nothing was great. Spraying has got to be the best way to go.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

1" or 1 1/4" roller nap. Keep roller nap very wet.

:thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

mark942 said:


> 1" or 1 1/4" roller nap. Keep roller nap very wet.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Ditto this advice


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Spraying would be the most efficent method of application. Otherwise use a a 9 or 18 inch roller with a 3/4 inch nap and brush the grooves.


----------

